# Place for Work



## smeah93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi people

I was hoping someone could help me by telling me about the sort of work in different parts of Australia? 

and also whats an NVQ Level 2 and BTEC National Diploma Level 3equilvalent to in Australia?

Hope you can help 

Sean


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Level 3 is equivalent to a TAFE Diploma, or Advanced Diploma. That is in general, requirements from profession to profession differ, so you should check with your assessing authority to seeding exact equivalent. 
Most employers understand the NVQ system since there are plenty of Brits working in Australia. It is accepted for job placement with no issues.


----------



## smeah93 (Jul 29, 2012)

thankyou very much.

do you know the laws of driving over there? I have a Full UK Driving Licence and just wondering if i could use that to drive or would i have to apply for a licence there?


----------

